# A member bought a knife.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Since my company has a policy of client confidentiality, I cannot name the member who bought the knife. That member may come forward on their own.

This client/member bought a Kershaw Barge. Over at KimberTalk I started a project to outfit the members with these knives. Primarily gun people, most of them had never seen a polished knife. In fact, one of the women said she "had no use for knives," so I sent her one, which she accidentally left with her mother in another city. I received a panicked call saying she "must" buy another one since she cannot work without it.

Two cases of orders disappeared over roughly a three week period. I began to think about the PrepperForums since one national knife magazine had bought an entire back cover, and photographed a rough and tumble prepper stripping wood with a Barge.

My sales demographics are odd, as well. I either sell to women or preppers. I believe the preppers like the heavy duty prying feature on the butt of the knife. (See picture below). It keeps people from snapping a blade. It also is assembled with heavy duty fasteners, some screws bigger than on my truck. If any part is broken, you call Kershaw, they send you a new part and you bolt the knife back together.

BTW, as is my custom, the edge is photographed half over The Queen of Hearts eye. This allows the buyer to see their are no defects on the edge I polished.

Click on the pictures to to enlarge them.









View attachment 84707


----------

